# Well I Stepped Into It



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2012)

I have decided that I am certifiable - crazy that is.

I am doing the Vancouver Gift Show next month.  This is a major trade show and really, really expensive to attend.  PLUS I don't have a second person to help me and take the orders.....

I have re-designed my labels, made a 16 page catalogue  :shock:  and am so excited. I promise to take lots and lots of pictures!

Truly certifiable.... :crazy:


----------



## Genny (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL  Good luck


----------



## judymoody (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck!  Breathe!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL - oh yeah I am working on that part.  I'm a lot better since I redesigned the labels and created the catalogue.  Now I just need to find someone to help me out there......  I've asked Voyageur to post it to see if anyone there would like to help and I've posted on FaceBook.  I might have someone now so I'll quit panicking there now too....

Of course last night my printer decided it wasn't wireless any more, plus wants a new imaging drum.  I'm thinking I may just buy a new one...


----------



## heyjude (Aug 22, 2012)

Wishing you lots of success at the show, Lindy! Wish I lived nearby to help. Yes, lot of photos please.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck! I'm sure everything will turn out great.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!  I have found someone to help and she is actually the young lady that I am hiring over Christmas to help with the Kiosk so I can keep it open 7 days a week.  She is also going to be my first hire as things get busier to take care of packaging and labelling.

I haven't even made it to the show and already I have a brand new wholesale account and from a large grocery store.  Anyone up here in BC know about Save-On and my local one contacted me because they want to carry my products.  I met with them yesterday with my catalogue and I'm to go back on Monday so they can place their order.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! Congratulations!

Hey! How did you get that picture of me?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 27, 2012)

I snuck down there when you weren't looking... LOL

The meeting has been moved to Wednesday as they need to figure out how much and which products they are going to carry.  So they are trying to figure out how much space they need and then they can figure out their order....


----------



## Hazel (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this another example of "hurry up and wait"?


----------

